# Danger zone and smokers



## djlisk (Feb 15, 2013)

OK here is my question. If food should not be in the danger zone for more that 4 hours, and you cook a 14-16 lb Brisket for 18 + hours at 200. How long is it in the danger zone? Here is my smoker.













20130104_163948.jpg



__ djlisk
__ Feb 15, 2013


----------



## bruno994 (Feb 15, 2013)

I cook at 250+, so I don't have that problem, but as long as you aren't probing or injecting the meat, you should have no problem with intoducing any bacteria into the meat from the outside.  I'm sure a few others will be here soon with their opinions.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 15, 2013)

Bruno is correct...On intact muscle like a Brisket the Bacteria is only on the surface so after a short time in the 200*F smoker that bacteria is dead and you can take as many hours as needed to get that brisket to the desired IT. Now if you choose to Inject you run a risk of pushing surface bacteria into the interior where it will be happy to multiply until the meat hits 140*F. To limit the amount of bacteria multiplying and any resulting Toxin, it has been determined that 4 hours is the max amount of time we want that bacteria alive. In any event, even if you do plan on injecting a smoker at 200*F or higher will get a briskets IT up to 140*F in about 4 hours anyway so you will have nothing to worry about...JJ

BTW...Welcome to the SMF Family. I see this is your first post, when you have a minute please stop by Roll Call and introduce yourself. Let us know where you live and a bit about your experience. Looks like you have a sweet smoker there.


----------

